# In Ireland, NZ, Canada or SA?



## BeckyLois

Hi,

I'm a freelance writer and I'm working on a piece for English Now, a magazine for English-learners based in France. 

Each month the magazine features a ‘forum’ section where we ask a question to people living in English-speaking countries around the world. The idea is for readers to improve their English whilst also finding out about life in other countries. This time, the question is: ‘What is your favourite thing to do on a rainy day?’

I wondered if anyone reading this would like to take part. I've spoken to people in England, Australia and the US, and would like to hear from people in NZ, SA, Ireland or Canada. If you're interested, you'd just need to tell us what your favourite thing to do on a rainy day is, in around 50 words. We'd also like to feature a photo of you as well as your name, age and job.

To give you a better idea, here is the answer given by one of the participants this month:

Ed Jasion, 32, Photographer at London Zoo, UK
I have to work in all weathers, but when I have a day off and it’s raining I stay inside if I can. I take the opportunity to edit some of my pictures and other personal work. However the best thing to do is to cook some good food, put the heating on and watch a good film.

Hope to hear from you. Let me know if you have any questions.

Kind regards,

Rebecca Lawn


----------

